# El Gran Mapa del Peru



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Hice un mapa con fotos de las zonas urbanas de nuestras ciudades.Espero que les guste.Tambien lo puse en el foro internacional.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Está chévere! Buen trabajo José


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

bueno el mapa, ,me gusto la foto de la ciudad de iquitos.

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Está chevere, pero con una de Lima era sufi, faltaba Chimbote, Ica, etc, etc.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Esta chevere! Gracias por compartir!


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Excelente trabajo !!!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

esta muy bonito, buen trabajo!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy bien hecho ese trabajo, felicitaciones


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Vaya trabajito ah!!! merece un premio.... lo pondre en los generales (el premio digo pues)


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

la idea tiene 20 de nota.


pero faltan fotos en muchas regiones que estan bombardeadas de fotos.

yo se que lo mejoraran.

saludos


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

buen trabajo, pero pienso q la foto de Trujillo hubiera sido otra mejorcita no crees José Pérez


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

estoy mostrando urbanismo,no catedrales y centros historicos.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

ta chvre! buen trabajo!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

buenisimo y aplaudible trabajo estimado amigo Perez !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Skypiura (May 5, 2005)

Que gran Mapa Peruano, bakan!!!


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

que chevere QUE ESTA EL MAPA muy buenaaaaaa saludos...............=)


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

vaya chambita. está chévere


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Así que esa es la famosa Luna de Paita...  

Good Job!!! kay:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Que buen mapa, felicitaciones me gusta.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Chvre!


----------

